# ASAT CAMO now excepting dealer applications



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

you may also leave your info here in this thread.
thanks,
niteshade


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Please if you could; tell me your requirements for a dealer!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

Jeff K in IL said:


> Please if you could; tell me your requirements for a dealer!


you may sell asat from your shop or on the internet.....fall fever already does a great job for asat here on archery talk.....:thumbs_up


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

niteshade said:


> you may sell asat from your shop or on the internet.....fall fever already does a great job for asat here on archery talk.....:thumbs_up


if i may quote myself and add.......you must also have a tax number to sell asat.....they are easy to obtain


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered.......please remember to include your phone number


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered.......keep them coming


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s have been answered, keep them coming. and a big welcome to our new shops!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

we are still excepting applications from every state.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered......keep them coming


----------



## jeff nicholls (Jul 19, 2006)

When The Web Site Is 100% Every State Will Have The Dealers Listed With Names And Phone #s And Email Addresses.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

jeff nicholls said:


> When The Web Site Is 100% Every State Will Have The Dealers Listed With Names And Phone #s And Email Addresses.


thanks jeff! and you are correct


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

keep the p.m.'s coming.....all have been answered.


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

keep em coming......still taking all information for thoese who want to be an ASAT dealer


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

up and keep the p.m.'s coming


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

still accepting dealers.....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered and still taking apps.....


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered......we are still excepting dealers


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

still taking info for dealers.....all p.m.'s answered


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

to the top and still taking dealers


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

niteshade said:


> we are still excepting applications from every state.


Sorry...my English degree is burning .... the word you're looking for is "accepting" applications...not "excepting".

I know everyone loves the word police....no harm intended.

Have a great day!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

goemado said:


> Sorry...my English degree is burning .... the word you're looking for is "accepting" applications...not "excepting".
> 
> I know everyone loves the word police....no harm intended.
> 
> Have a great day!


i stand corrected.....still accepting dealers


----------



## goemado (Feb 26, 2005)

By the way....I use ASAT camo and love the stuff. I would recommend it to everyone. Hope you have a great deal of success lining up retailers.

Good luck!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

goemado said:


> By the way....I use ASAT camo and love the stuff. I would recommend it to everyone. Hope you have a great deal of success lining up retailers.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks! we are still taking dealers.....oh, all p.m.'s answered by the way


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

all p.m.'s answered.....keep them coming


----------

